# Homemade incubator for beardie eggs advice/experience



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello

I am going to make a incubator for Beardie eggs using the idea in the homemade sticky thread.

I will use a poly box, heat mat attached to the lid with stat to control temperature.

Half fill the polybox with damp vermiculite and placing the egg directly onto the vermiculite (putting small indent into the vermiculite so eggs sit on it.)

Has anyone else used this to incubate their eggs and how did they get on with it. Was it a good success?

Thank you


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

hi, 
we have been using polybox incubators for 2 years now.
we have the box on its end so that the lid forms an opening door with a small perspex window so that we can keep an eye on the eggs without opening the incubator too often. the mat is on the bottom and we have dowels across the box to raise the boxes.the stat probe is level with the middle box sort of half way up the incubator.
we put the eggies in damp vermiculite inside cricket or chinese takeaway tubs with the lids on. this helps to keep their humidity high enough.

hope this hepls


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you will have a go at that suggestion : victory:


----------



## Nottingham Dragons (Feb 19, 2007)

100% hatch rate for me at 29 to 30


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I use a poly box with an aqurium heater submerged and have had 4 eggs hatch this weekend, 10 more of that batch to go then 2 lots of 19 behind :2thumb:


----------



## Richyroo (Jun 7, 2009)

Nottingham Dragons said:


> 100% hatch rate for me at 29 to 30


Is it true at that temp they hatch quicker?
I heard this 4 weeks after putting the eggs in at 29c and now scared there going to hatch before there ready!!!

How long do yours take to hatch??? :2thumb:


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

yes that is true, we put ours in incubator at 27.5 -28.5 they seem to come out on time, around 65days, had them at 30 once loads of males and came out 2weeks early!!!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry for doing a slight hijack!
do you actually NEED a thermostat?


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes you do need a thermostat, to set the air temperature to the temp that the eggs require to hatch.


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

YummyMummy04 said:


> Thank you will have a go at that suggestion : victory:


Yup, put them in cricket boxes and do the vermiculite in there with the eggs.
It's easier, cleaner and better for humidity!



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> sorry for doing a slight hijack!
> do you actually NEED a thermostat?


Yeah, when I first tried making my own box I didn't know that either but if you don't have one the temp inside will reach 40+°C in less then 2 hours :whip:


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually you dont need a stat. Its easier with a stat but you can get the right temps by changing certain variables. for example changing depth of substrate can reduce temps if its too hot, increasing ventilation can reduce temps and humidity. Whilst a stat is useful it is not necessary. If you don't have loads of money to spare then you can still incubate your eggs but you just need to set it up weeks in advance to ensure that everything is running smoothly. Also a low wattage heat mat ( approx 7 watts) does not need a stat because it usually stays within the right parameters for successful hatching. Most people are not willing to undergo the painstaking process of maintaining temps without a stat but i can assure you it is possible and the cheapest option.


----------

